# Ribeye (Final SV Test)



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

*Ribeye *(Final SV Test)

OK, A while back I did a Choice Ribeye @ 131° for 2 hours, and it was no different than Ribeyes that I only Grilled without any time in the SV.
So I figured I’d give it some extra time, so I did another one @ 131° for 8 hours, and there was still no difference than with “Just Grilled”.
Since I can get Fork Tender from an Eye Round, I would think I could get it from a Ribeye, so this one I did at 132° for 21 hours, which is exactly how I did my Best Fork Tender Eye Round. Still not fork tender, so I’m guessing it’s just because a Ribeye is a courser textured meat than an Eye Round is.

So These Ribeyes are Great, but no more Fork Tender than if they were Just Grilled, So this was my last SV Test I’m planning on doing with any Ribeyes.
From now on I’ll be doing my Ribeyes on the Grill, because Mrs Bear doesn’t want hers Smoked, and the Fat doesn’t get Rendered in the SV.

And I’ll also keep Smoking my Prime Ribs, because they get so perfect just Smoking at 220° until the IT gets to our favorite (Pink from Bark to Bark) Temp range of 139° to 142°.

I’ll still keep doing all the more lean meats using SV & Searing, and possibly putting some smoke on, if I can get away with that, but No SV for Prime Rib or Ribeye.

And much of my reheating will continue to be with the SV, because I can reheat without making meats more done than the original cooking.

*So here’s what I did with this one:*
SV @ 132° for 21 hours.
Remove, pat dry, and Grill to finish both sides.
Then I touched up some fatty edges with a torch, but it still didn’t make the Fat done enough to be edible. IMHO
Then we added some Potatoes Au Gratin, and some Mushrooms.

Then for the next night, I sliced the Fatty leftovers from the outside of the Ribeye, and laid the strips out in a Pan.
Then I Broiled those strips until the Fatty areas got done enough to eat with the meaty parts.
I added the leftover ‘Shrooms to the Steak Strips too.

Everything was plenty Tasty, but like I said, I’ll be going back to just Grilling my Ribeyes in the future.
And if I ever feel up to it, I might just get my Smoky Joe out & get some extra good Charcoal flavor too.

Thanks for Checking in,
Bear


Ribeye sealed & ready for SV Bath:







Searing on my Weber "Q":






A little touching up with my kitchen torch:






Ready to Split for 2:






Let's take a look inside--MMMMmmmm.......






Bear's Supper:






*NEXT NIGHT *

Fatty outside leftovers trimmed in strips for Broiler:






Fatty Steak Strips broiled with leftover 'Shrooms added:


----------



## mike243 (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for saving me some $ lol,is that steak green? don't know that I would've/could've ait it lol had thoughts about buying 1 but not any more


----------



## disco (May 27, 2018)

Good information and a great steak! Big like.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

mike243 said:


> Thanks for saving me some $ lol,is that steak green? don't know that I would've/could've ait it lol had thoughts about buying 1 but not any more



LOL---It looks green in the pic, but that's just fatty juice that forms, just like on a grill if the grill isn't hot enough. It burns off quick once the heat gets there. I've seen that same thing on my second side when grilling Hamburgers, before they get heated enough to burn the fat off the surface.

Don't judge an SV by what it does to a Ribeye. I have concluded that Ribeye wasn't meant to be SV'd, because it's Fatty & it's already Tender. The SV will take cheaper cuts, like Eye Round, Top Round, Bottom Round, Chuck Roast, or anything else that's tough when made other ways, into some awesome tasting Fork Tender Surprise, like you'd never believe.

And it's the only way I know that you can reheat things without making them cooked more than they were originally cooked the first time.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2018)

Oh my God Dude, I don't think I would have eaten that green steak.
Sorry, not trying to be harsh, but it just doesn't look appealing to me.
I thank you for doing this experiment, so I won't have to try it myself.
I'm guessing that since you typed this thread there were no adverse effects from the green steak.
I know you wanted this one to come out nice & juicy & fork tender, but it's good to know you have the courage to admit to your failures too.  The whole meal looks really good, once you hid the green parts, and from what you are saying I guess it tasted pretty good too. Nice save & thanks for the continued SV experimentation!! I use your time & temp numbers all the time when I SV something.
Al


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2018)

Great info Bear, now everybody knows Don't SV the Ribeye
Finished plate looked tasty.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh my God Dude, I don't think I would have eaten that green steak.
> Sorry, not trying to be harsh, but it just doesn't look appealing to me.
> I thank you for doing this experiment, so I won't have to try it myself.
> I'm guessing that since you typed this thread there were no adverse effects from the green steak.
> ...




You're kidding, right?? What are you considering a "Failure"?? The fact that the picture makes it look green?
Believe me---If it was actually Green, neither of us would be eating it. That would be worse than eating raw fish!!
Look at the pictures taken later, after searing. Same Steak!!!
First of all in real life it's gray, not green--Only looks green in the pic.
Secondly, did you ever look inside the bag after you remove the meat and saw globs of scummy stuff stuck to the inside of the bag, and when you pour the juices out to save it, the dark gray almost black stuff doesn't come out of the bag?
The little bit that does come out sticks to the meat or falls onto the plate. I don't know what you call it, because I'm not a scientist, but it certainly isn't anything harmful.

As for being appealing, when did you make something with SV, and have it look appealing before you seared it??? It always has shades of Pale & dark Gray, and always looks less than tasty. I believe you once said the appearance was one of the reasons you sear yours too, and you eat with your eyes. I've already said in the past that the appearance doesn't bother Me or Mrs Bear, and sometimes if I'm not going to take pictures I don't even bother to sear it.

And like I said in my reply to Mike (above), I've often seen the same thing at the start of grilling Burgers, and it goes away once it gets grilled closer to finish. I don't know what to call it, but I guess it's Fatty juices coming to the surface. And when doing SV, it never gets hot enough to get rid of that stuff, until you sear it.
As you can see the pictures after Grilling the gray is gone where it got seared.
I get this same Gray thing whenever I SV Ribeyes, and I'm sure you do too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

disco said:


> Good information and a great steak! Big like.



Thank You Disco!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

gary s said:


> Great info Bear, now everybody knows Don't SV the Ribeye
> Finished plate looked tasty.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
It all tasted Great, except the Fat doesn't get done enough for a Meat Fat Lover.
After Broiling the Fatty strips, even the Fat was Tasty.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 28, 2018)

Dang, I was all excited about that Green Steak especially after reading Green Eggs and Ham Just figured it had to be good  :D

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2018)

gary s said:


> Dang, I was all excited about that Green Steak especially after reading Green Eggs and Ham Just figured it had to be good  :D
> 
> Gary




St Patties Day Camera Work.

Bear


----------

